# low power mode?



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have an old FreeBSD server, it's dual AMD MP 2400+ with ~6 hard drives.

It runs 24x7 and use it for a firewall, fileserver and ssh into it.

It uses tons of power.  Is there a way to throttle down it's power usage when not under much load?  It needs to be accessible remotely, so don't think I can put it to sleep?


----------



## aragon (Jul 8, 2010)

Desktop systems don't have many power saving features, and old ones even less.  Read this for some suggestions though:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption


----------

